# Hi from Ontario, Canada



## Maximum K (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm new here... My name is Katie and I have one horse named Maximum K and catch ride 4 other horses! I ride on the A circuit and will be showing at WEF this winter... *I'm really excited!*

This forum looks great!


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi there!!
I'm from Australia, so the A circuit and WEF mean nothing to me... but i'm sure you will do great!!!

Hope you enjoy the forum, i do and i'm only new also!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

they do to me!!!!! i'm just lost in the states...lol what part of ont?


----------



## Maximum K (Sep 11, 2007)

Eastern Ontario.

And WEF sounds for Wellington Equestrian Festival, its probably the biggest winter circuit (of horseshows) in the US.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

